# Old Athletic girls bike...need info??



## Antney (Sep 22, 2015)

Just purchased this old girls bike, I dnot know much about these older bikes, I paid more than I usually would for a girls bike but the condition really sold me on it, wood rims are solid and straight, wood fender, chain guard with lacing still intact. Cool hand brake and carbide light. If anyone has any info, year or value that would be great!!


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 23, 2015)

nice bike

yust clean it a little, and leave it in this "old" way


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't get enough of these early wood rim bikes! WAY cool find!


----------



## slcurts (Sep 23, 2015)

That is exceptionally complete; it would make a good Wheelmen bike. It's most likely 1895 to 1905 or so, judging by the fixed rear hub. Unfortunately the only new tires that will fit those rims are the 28" single-tube Robert Dean tires, at $150 each - or $175 for white, which this really should have.


----------



## Antney (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I plan on putting a set on this. Does anyone have an idea on values??


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2015)

My guess would be 1895-8 Value? $750, or $1000 in parts possibly (but keep the 'ol girl together.) Nice find.


----------



## delgan (Sep 23, 2015)

And the bell. The only thing missing that I can see is the original gal that rode it- going to look great when cleaned up--great find


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice bike!, and,, while I also know little to nothing about TOC bikes, suggest, that R, it's Prbly the brand that made it. Athletic by "R" @ 'Chester cycle'? Westchester cycle'? 'Worchester cycle NJ'?  And that really cool futuristic kick stand, must have been added by time travelers. BUT if they did not stick something like thick leather or rubber to protect from chipping da paint on lower support bars where it mounts  , do it now!, or get It off o dar. [wink]

Edit here ya go!  http://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/m/moore_munger/moore_munger.htm




  went BK in 1897 just after  this:
The February 20, 1897 issue of Outdoor Life reported on the firm’s display at the recent New York National Cycle Show which was held from February 7th - 13th  1897:



“Worcester Cycle Mfg. Co.


“This was one of the most imposing stands at the show. The rich decorations lost none of their effect by their simplicity. A royal purple velvet sign, in a gold frame and lettered in gold, extended across the top of two sides of the stand, and set forth the company’s name and ‘Royal Worcesters’ there shown; while a royal purple railing encircled the space and soft carpets cushioned it. Light came from two large and very handsome electric lighted hanging lamps.  In a word, the decorations well carried out the ‘royal’ idea. The general offices, now at no.17 Murray Street, New York, and the factories at Middletown, Conn., and Worcester, Mass., were all represented among those in attendance. James Josephi was in charge, assisted by J.B. Warner, C.J. Ellison, J.F. Lyon, John Chambers and J. Adkins Jones. George S McDonald, general manager, and Leon Johnson, superintendent of sales, were also often on hand. Seventy wheels were shown, including the entire Royal Worcester and Middletown lines, and proved equally handsome as the decorations.”

The firm’s success was short-lived. In June 1897 employees at the Worcester plant struck due to a reduction in wages and on July 13, 1897 the New York Times reported that a receiver had been appointed:



“BICYCLE FIRM'S BIG DEBTS.; Liabilities of the Worcester Cycle Manufacturing Company Foot Up $699,000 - F.S. Smith, Receiver.


“Judge Russell of the Supreme Court yesterday appointed Frank Sullivan Smith of 54 Wall Street receiver of the property in this State of the Worcester Cycle Manufacturing Company, whose salesrooms are at 17 Murray Street and 461 and 463 Boulevard, and factories at Middletown, Conn., and Worcester, Mass., on the application of John Byrne, who is a creditor for $5,481, and owns two shares of stock in the company. Mr. Smith’s bond was fixed at $10,000. He has already been appointed receiver in New Jersey and Connecticut.

“The Sheriff has been in possession of the asset in this city for the past six weeks on numerous attachments. The company is a New Jersey Corporation, incorporated in July, 1895, with a capital stock of $500,000. On Sept. 1, 1896 it made a mortgage to the Central Trust Company as trustee for $500,000 to secure an issue of bonds, of which $320,000 have been issued and are outstanding. Default has been made on the interest, and foreclosure proceedings were recently commenced.

“The total liabilities of the company are $699,000, as follows: Outstanding bonds, $320,000; due for materials, $93,000; notes for materials, $44,000; notes for advances $77,000; mortgages on plant at Worcester, $80,000; at Middletown, $85,000. The nominal assets are $505,000, consisting of real estate at Middletown, $105,000; tools and materials there $125,000; real estate at Worcester $200,000; tools and materials there, $25,000; outstanding accounts, $50,000.”


And Must be dam rare because:  with that, you've reached the end of the internet!!


----------



## Antney (Sep 23, 2015)

Got the bike home tonight, started cleaning her up, the wood just lit up!!


----------



## Antney (Sep 23, 2015)

Those rims say pat'd 1893 and 1895, they say Plymouth in the middle??


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 24, 2015)

perfect...........if however you decide to destroy....i mean restore it or make it a rider i will gladly buy the tires


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 24, 2015)

Humm just remembered, I wonder; What about goo, tire goo, will that fill em and hold or?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Humm just remembered, I wonder; What about goo, tire goo, will that fill em and hold or?




Slime says it is only temporary... but???


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Slime says it is only temporary... but???




Yes slime, pour it in solution:  that's a pain in the butt! But, although it took about 4 dam hours, I put some inside my Hornet in 2008 and haven't added air ever since. Not the whole bottle too, [grin], and come to think on it now, it's the only tire in my posse that never needs airing.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 24, 2015)

ROCHESTER CYCLE MFG ROCHESTER,NY. 1892-1900 Model Athlete


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 24, 2015)

ROCHESTER CYCLE Mcg. ROCHESTER,NY 1892-1900. ATHLETE


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 24, 2015)

ROCHESTER CYCLES MFG.   ROCHESTER,NY.     Model Athlete.   1892 to 1900


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 24, 2015)

Antney said:


> Those rims say pat'd 1893 and 1895, they say Plymouth in the middle??



This Bike made in ROCHESTER,nyROCHESTER CYCLES MFG.    ATHLETE.     1892to 1900


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> This Bike made in ROCHESTER,nyROCHESTER CYCLES MFG.    ATHLETE.     1892to 1900




Four posts to say the same thing?


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 25, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> ROCHESTER CYCLE MFG ROCHESTER,NY. 1892-1900 Model Athlete




I think you're right. And, that's too bad, I was liking the Worcester Cycle Mfg. Co angle. Albeit, from the description in the article of 1897 Worcester Cycle display, I was wondering why the Op's bike wasn't very ornamental, pin stripes and stuff, I guess that splains it. 

And now, can you provide links, photos ect with their bikes etc.?


----------

